# Snow Pics



## Goose Unit (Apr 28, 2008)

I am new to the site and i would like to post some of my pics from this spring.

Nice Blue









another look







































[/url]


----------



## Large munsterlander1 (Feb 11, 2008)

Nice pics Gunit i got a blue this year just like the one you are holding in the first pic! Are you going to mount it?


----------



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

Great pictures!


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

Look at that neck. Nice pics!


----------



## Goose Unit (Apr 28, 2008)

Yes i am going to mount it thought it was a snow when i shot it.


----------



## Large munsterlander1 (Feb 11, 2008)

Here is the on that i shot.



Large munsterlander1 said:


>


----------



## SDwaterfowler (Mar 2, 2006)

Nice looking blues guys. A nice white blue like that is on my most wanted list.


----------



## AWO (Mar 9, 2008)

Nice, very nice guys. Ditto on what SDh2ofowler said! :beer:


----------

